# Please share on social media: John Voight Speaks Patriosm



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Can't argue with that.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

so like what did he say that was so important?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> so like what did he say that was so important?


Apparently you did not watch the video! He is speaking what America needs to hear. One thing I noticed with your comments is that you always have a smart assed negative comment. Think positive some time.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> so like what did he say that was so important?


Its more the point that he had the balls to say it when actors who speak out with conservative views tend to get ostracized in Hollywood. Good on him and maybe he will influence other actors to speak out.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

He has said what so many Hollywood elite are to chicken ---- to say, I will make it a point to watch tv shows or movies he is involved with, it's good to hear someone who has media excess speak out.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Right on!


----------

